# frozen sand fleas?



## ric hamm (Mar 21, 2013)

So i dobt have a sand flea rake and havent fished much from the shore before, i was wonderinf if frozen sand fleas like the ones at bass pro are worth a try. Also, will finger mullet work fished from shore? I can catch plenty of those behind the house. Thanks.


----------



## Randy M (Jul 8, 2012)

Yea, they will work but don't stay on too good. What I usually did was get a pot of water boiling good then dump the fleas in for a minute then dump out and immediately cool with as cold a water as you can get. Then spread out on a towel and let dry before putting in a container in the freezer.
WARNING: if your married, your wife may not appreciate the perfume from doing this.............................


----------

